# Grounds Person or Entry Level Climber - Flowery Branch, GA



## MonsterTree (Jan 18, 2019)

*Grounds Person/ Arborist Assistant*

Monster Tree is an established and successful full-service company that is growing nationally and in your area. Our Flowery Branch location has an opening for a Grounds Person. If you are motivated, career oriented and dedicated to a higher standard of tree care, then we would like to meet you!

We offer competitive wages commensurate with experience, training, year-round employment, a positive and respectful work environment, and more. 


Uses hand lines to lower limbs and equipment
Unloads, lays out, prepares and stows materials, tools and equipment at work site.
Works from the ground using handsaws, poles saws. Drives trucks or operates other equipment as assigned. Such as log movers, stump grinders, etc.
Services trucks and equipment. Keeps trucks and other assigned equipment in a neat and orderly fashion. Reports the need for repairs to truck and equipment to crew leader.
Safeguards employees and public from hazards in and around the work area, staying in frequent communication with workers aloft.
Participates in weekly safety meeting and daily job briefings.
Adheres to all industry and company safety standards and policies including the use of PPE at all times. Helps enforce job safety practices.
Keeps work area clean and orderly.
Performs related work as assigned.
 *Qualifications:*


Operates and maintains chippers, chainsaws, and all other equipment in a safe manner
Prior experience with trimming, limbing, chipper and saw operation is preferred.
A clean valid Driver’s License is required, CDL is a plus.
Must be able to carry 50lbs at minimum and work outside in all weather conditions
 *Monster Tree Service is an Equal Opportunity Employer*

To apply please send resume to [email protected] or call (267) 272-0184


----------



## Murville Alleman (Jun 18, 2019)

I can definitely drive a stick, back a chipper, run a rigging rope, and even train young and willing climbers. I am CA, TRAQ, CDL B, experienced climber rigger living in Decatur, Ga. Call me at (404)376-7881 if I interest you. Looking for part time now, maybe full time later.


----------

